# Herald Sun Tac Supercoach



## Pennywise (27/2/09)

Fellow brewers, I will soon be starting up an AFL Supercoach game for us AHB'ers (given enough interest in it). You can get the details of how it works here http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/?p=index&logout=true There's only room for 16 players so I guess it's first in best dressed, once the list is complete I'll PM the players for their code, we don't have to get 16 players but if we don't then other people that are just in the public leagues will be chucked in with our private league, and that could mess things up at the end. The league is split into 2 groups near the end of the season, major & minor finals, I'm thinking we could do the same sort of thing as the AHB lottery where the winners in each group will recieve a bottle of HB from the others in that same group. I'll make the cut off point for registering interest friday 20th march so people have enough time to organise their team. PM's will be sent out the next day with the code.


1. Homebrewer79


----------



## Kleiny (27/2/09)

Im in just send me the code and i will keep a league spare


SUPERCOACH :super: 


Kleiny


1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny


----------



## drsmurto (1/3/09)

I'm in! Already spent far too may hours picking a squad. Thankfully i can change that up until round 1.

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. DrSmurto


----------



## kirem (1/3/09)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. DrSmurto
4. Kirem


----------



## jayse (1/3/09)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. DrSmurto
4. Kirem
5. Jayse


----------



## jayse (3/3/09)

Bumpy wumpy, I know there is more supercoaches on here,
If you have a Adelaide now team then its the same thing as herald sun, just acess the comp through a different site.


----------



## gruntus (3/3/09)

Beer and Footy...do you need anything else in life...count me in

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. DrSmurto
4. Kirem
5. Jayse
6. Gruntus the Flatulant


----------



## Pennywise (3/3/09)

C'mon HB'ers, get ya game face on. Even if you don't win you'll be hooked on the competition and it's always good to stick it to the bloke/gal you just thrashed.

I thought rather than me PM'ing a few people all at once I'll just send out the codes as we get the players in. My computer is pretty crap at home (it'll take me at least a half hour just to load the Supercoach page) so I'll get the codes out to those who are in tomorrow at work, where obviously all our searching and posting gets done  .


----------



## reg (4/3/09)

Im in....HOT PIES

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. DrSmurto
4. Kirem
5. Jayse
6. Gruntus the Flatulant
7. Reg


----------



## kirem (5/3/09)

alright you bunch of girl's blouses, my team is 85% ready to kick some crack (yep got cousins). Come first bounce 'it's business time!'. BRING IT ON.


----------



## jayse (5/3/09)

Better get back and change your team around cause cousins is back on the coke, didn't ya hear?  
Seriously though you can't really go past that talent at that price, I have though. He did perform well last week before he had two years of memory knocked out of him, surely thats gotta be a joke or just plain BS.
There's at least another 4 great supercoach players (almost must haves) from richmond for my money, a couple of cash cows too. Not saying who cause I hope to beat you girls.

My team's looking pretty damn good, proberly the hardest this year for me is picking the right ruck emergencies, no real stand out cash cows really. Couple popular ones T. Vickey (rich) not sure if will actually get much game time and A. Cordy (WB) is so light and thin I can't see him being ready, either haven't done anything in the NAB so....yeah.

Anyway looking forward to it.


----------



## Pennywise (6/3/09)

You guys don't have a chance. Just wait till you see my team, all the big guns, ready to wipe the floor with you lot :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (10/3/09)

Buuuuump


----------



## hairofthedog (10/3/09)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. DrSmurto
4. Kirem
5. Jayse
6. Gruntus the Flatulant
7. Reg 
8. Hairofthedog

lookin foward to this fellas
hope the pies preseason form holds up :beer:


----------



## Kleiny (10/3/09)

You cant just put all pies in your team, dog

you will get rolled every week



and your team will be even with reg every week


----------



## Pennywise (15/3/09)

And, Bump for the weekenders. Carn people we still need a few more, I promise I'll take it easy on ya's


----------



## joecast (23/3/09)

this still open? already got a team so might as well join if there is a spot left.


----------



## Polar Beer (23/3/09)

I'm putting a team together tonight. Whats the league code?


----------



## jayse (23/3/09)

744038
plenty of spots left, looks like we won't make a whole league of AHBers and we will end up with six outsiders.


----------



## Polar Beer (23/3/09)

jayse said:


> 744038
> plenty of spots left, looks like we won't make a whole league of AHBers and we will end up with six outsiders.



Sweet. I'm in. 'Bring Back Sheeds' ready to unleash the fury.

Also, regarding the Pies comments earlier on; my personal hope for this season is that they either finish dead last and get convicted of tanking - thereby losing all picks OR they lose the grand final by a point, hopefully the result of a very unfair umpiring decision. Please.

Alternatively, the Dons could just do them on ANZAC day. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pennywise (24/3/09)

jayse said:


> 744038
> plenty of spots left, looks like we won't make a whole league of AHBers and we will end up with six outsiders.




I honestly thought we'd have it all done and dusted within a week, oh well. 



> Alternatively, the Dons could just do them on ANZAC day.



++++++1, Go the Bombers :beerbang:


----------



## raven19 (24/3/09)

1. Homebrewer79
2. Kleiny
3. DrSmurto
4. Kirem
5. Jayse
6. Gruntus the Flatulant
7. Reg 
8. Hairofthedog
9. ???
10. raven19

Six spots left... with 2 days to go.


----------



## joecast (24/3/09)

joecast = Team ABV IBU


----------



## Alby (26/3/09)

IM trying to add my kick-ass team to your league..but the Supercoach site must be copping a HEAP of traffic today (no suprises). Not sure I will manage to get on there!..lucky for you guys if I miss out as Im likley to win the $55000 major prize!


----------



## Pennywise (26/3/09)

Yeah I'm trying to amend my team ATM cause I just found out a couple of my players aren't playing, can't get on the friggin thing. Everybody must have the same idea. Man, Ican't go into round 1 down a player


----------



## Alby (26/3/09)

WooHoo...SPLENDID HALITOSIS is in the league!!!...I think my starting players are all playing this weekend. But with the traffic on that website at the mo its not worth trying to log on and change anything, as it will probably end in disaster with my team getting logged-off mid trade and then being disqualified for not having a full complement of 30 players.


----------



## jayse (26/3/09)

Not game to make any last minute changes for the same reason but ATM can't even get on anyway. Just found out I am at least one mid fielder down.


----------



## kirem (26/3/09)

I had my team done weeks ago, but forgot to put a captain and emergencies in. I just kept trying at about 4.30pm today and eventually got on.


----------



## raven19 (27/3/09)

kirem said:


> I had my team done weeks ago, but forgot to put a captain and emergencies in. I just kept trying at about 4.30pm today and eventually got on.



+1 for no emergenices named too. <_<


----------



## Alby (27/3/09)

So who has Cousins in their side??? hahahaha. (I cycled him through a couple of times but eventuallt decided he wasnt worth the risk!...Boy am I glad!...dont need injuries this early inthe season!


----------



## kirem (27/3/09)

Alby said:


> So who has Cousins in their side??? hahahaha. (I cycled him through a couple of times but eventuallt decided he wasnt worth the risk!...Boy am I glad!...dont need injuries this early inthe season!



nope took him out, I actually thought he might do an injury afetr being out for so long.

I did have raines though


----------



## Kleiny (27/3/09)

No Cousins

and lucky i didn't get on the computer Mitch Robinson you little bewty


----------



## Alby (31/3/09)

So how did we all go this week?...I ended up with a couple of Zero's...wtf happened to Lenny Hayes?.

midfield and forwards were good but my backs let me down badly...need to restrain myself from rushing in to early rash trades..let it ride another week and see if some of my non-performing so-called stars can rediscover their form. 

Plenty to like about some of the new comers this year. Cheney, Robinson, Rich et al.


----------



## raven19 (31/3/09)

For once I had a good start!

Saving those trades is always a tough call..., but you dont want to hold back on trades then miss out on finals.


----------



## drsmurto (31/3/09)

The problem with Round 1 was that they only named the first games team prior to cutoff of tweaking so i, like many i suspect, had a few 0s form players who didnt make the team.

Used up 2 trades already due to misreading long term injury lists. 

As usual my captain and vc did bugger all and my emergencies were in in the wrong positions.

Overall, >1700 in the first round is a bonus all things considered.

Raven has started very well! >2000 in every round will have you near the top of most leagues. The only weakness i can see in your team is the forward line but plenty of time and trades to tweak that.


----------



## Pennywise (31/3/09)

I thought I was all set, but like many others, I forgot to set the emergencies. Cost me near 200 points. My team looks good on paper, but thats about it going by the performance. Gees Doc, already used up 2 trades, hope none of them have an injury at training


----------



## jayse (31/3/09)

Used two trades aswell :angry: 

Still 1762 off first round I am happy with, if it wasn't for deledio, harvey and reiwoldt in my forward line playing shit and two players out with the wrong emergencies picked i would have cracked the 2000 I am sure.

Those with ablett as captian would be happy with the 350odd, should have had him in my starting team, oh well. Got 250 of corey as my capt which is not too bad considering they played him of half back mostly.


----------



## Kleiny (2/4/09)

1st round 2140 

Off to a great start, no injuries to my team yet

Just let it sit for a few rounds to work out who needs to go and let the rookies bring up the salary cap


----------



## drsmurto (3/4/09)

2 trades and the blokes i traded in are now injured.

Faaarrrk!

So i start this week with at least 2 zeros in my backline.

I will have to trade a couple more next week and the week after. :angry: 

If only i could swap my AFL dream team to this comp. All 30 players got a gig last week! Tough part is choosing who to leave out!


----------



## raven19 (9/4/09)

So are we all feverishly working out what trades to perform prior to round 3 start.

Of note: Values start to change after this game.

Pending team sheets being released tonight, I shall be making 2 trades I think...


----------



## Pennywise (21/4/09)

Looks like it's gonna be a good close season, I nearly got grilled, only won by a few points. Looks like it's DrSmurto and I this round, I think it'll come down to nail biter, trade carefully Dr, it could make or break either of us this week


----------



## drsmurto (21/4/09)

Close call with my team. I still had a zero score from 1 player and i have no bench. Literally - no bench and 4 trades made already. Its gonna be a long season for me..... 

Thankfully the few guns i have shelled out for are doing ok.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## jayse (21/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Close call with my team. I still had a zero score from 1 player and i have no bench. Literally - no bench and 4 trades made already. Its gonna be a long season for me.....
> 
> Thankfully the few guns i have shelled out for are doing ok.. :icon_chickcheers:



I really thought my team sonic brew almost had your mad scientist all sewn up for sure watching the cumlative scores and waiting for the west coast game to come in, but damn lucky for your daniel kerr had quite a day out.
Damn it


----------



## raven19 (21/4/09)

Quietly content with my side thus far. Injuries are the real killer in this game though... Happy with a first round win too with 2235 points.


----------



## drsmurto (27/4/09)

And my scores keep going up despite another bloody zero score (Brent harvey gone in the first few mins).

Only 13 trades left for the season!


----------



## jayse (27/4/09)

horrific round for me, had both hille and harvey in my team :angry: lowest score yet.


----------



## raven19 (28/4/09)

It was a shocker of a round for injuries. I traded Harvey out just before round 3 as he was due to drop in value big time, couldn't risk it. Trying to save my trades, fingers crossed for a fit and healthy side for all concerned!


----------



## Pennywise (28/4/09)

I am not going well at all, at least this week I have fairly even match up, might go down to who the captain is.


----------



## drsmurto (7/5/09)

Feck me!

Another of my players out for the season. 

I decided to piss of C.Cloke as he has done 4/5ths of sweet FA this season knowing that i had Meesen on the bench and now he is out for the season.

Have used 9/20 trades already and still need to get rid of him.

EDIT - how many people have Mr Ablett on their bench for the next 3 weeks?


----------



## raven19 (7/5/09)

+1 for shocking injuries! I was flying along nicely, my midfield has since taken a battering... how many will be tempted to trade Ablett, just to trade him back in after a few weeks?


----------



## drsmurto (7/5/09)

His price wont drop in his absence so i reckon if i did have him i would hang on to him.

Finally got rid of Buddy albeit after his price dropped 134K. Fat useless prick that he is h34r:


----------



## raven19 (7/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Finally got rid of Buddy albeit after his price dropped 134K. Fat useless prick that he is h34r:



He probably wont drop value much more, I have been similarly holding onto Hodge even though he is not performing well. I reckon Hawks could be starting to build after their lucky win over my Blue Boys! (shattered by that result too!)


----------



## Pennywise (7/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Fat useless prick that he is h34r:




Hahahahahahah, funny shit, I have him but cause I'm going so well ATM I have other players i'll trade before him


----------



## drsmurto (7/5/09)

raven19 said:


> He probably wont drop value much more, I have been similarly holding onto Hodge even though he is not performing well. I reckon Hawks could be starting to build after their lucky win over my Blue Boys! (shattered by that result too!)



I got Hodgey too. <_< 



Homebrewer79 said:


> Hahahahahahah, funny shit, I have him but cause I'm going so well ATM I have other players i'll trade before him



I read the news this week about him being fat. WTF? Stewy Dew is a fat prick and he cops less than Buddy!


----------



## kirem (7/5/09)

If Heath Shaw pulls another stunt like last week then he will see the big trade.

I have had to trade out both Harvey and Richo, not to mention Didak a week or two ago.


----------



## drsmurto (8/5/09)

Ablett and Richo out this week but we already knew that.

Noticed a few ppl have Beams on their team and he is out.

I have 0 on the bench but looks like i should be ok barring injuries for a while. 

Now the only question is who to make el capitan. Judd or Davis.... decisions.

(i had richo in my side but traded him out before the season started when trades were unlimited)


----------



## kirem (10/5/09)

I traded Richo for Steve Johnson (Geelong)


----------



## raven19 (12/5/09)

A bit of a lowish scoring round it seems, and a few injuries and donuts for me...

A few Trades shall be required this week it seems.... <_<


----------



## Pennywise (13/5/09)

All I can say is "DOH". I wont be trading this week (I don't think), every time I do my score gets even worse. Looks like I'll have to concentrate on TRYING to win the minor prem. I can't believe I'm going so terrible.


----------



## jayse (13/5/09)

Don't want to say too much or I might jinx my team :unsure: but I'am doing ok and the outlook is looking reasonble at least ATM but anything could happen.


----------



## drsmurto (13/5/09)

Traded Buddy for Leon Davis..... :angry: 

And Higgins did play so 2 normally high scores turn into donuts.

Going to resist the urge to trade this week......


----------



## jayse (13/5/09)

I think nearly everyone in the league has higgins so we all coped that one, ok for those of us whose bench is started to look good


----------



## raven19 (13/5/09)

As luck would have it I had Walker on the bench to cover Higgins, and he scored over 100. Bonus!


----------



## jayse (15/5/09)

Disaster h34r: looking at the teams for this week and I am screwed good an proper, seven players out! my team could be beaten by a mini colts team this week :beerbang:


----------



## kirem (15/5/09)

ziebell out
Higgins very doubtful
= at least one zero in the forward line

There are some very good buys still out there, especially in the midfield. Plenty of cashcows.

is uncle chop chop a brewer?


----------



## drsmurto (15/5/09)

I'm in the same boat Jayse. I have no bench and with these injuries and a heap of maybes for this week even Callington could knock me off this week.....


----------



## jayse (15/5/09)

Yeap plenty of money making chances ATM, a few playing there second game this round so next week would be the perfect time but a few that you'll need to get onto this week before you miss the boat.
The trades I did have planned for this week fell to bits though when I saw how majorly my team has been screwed.


----------



## kirem (15/5/09)

I cashed in a midfielder only to find out that I needed to draft in two forwards.

Still reasonably happy with how my team is developing.


----------



## Kleiny (15/5/09)

Lucky i sore this thread in time i didnt know zeibel was out.

O well sidebottom in


----------



## kirem (16/5/09)

Kleiny said:


> Lucky i sore this thread in time i didnt know zeibel was out.
> 
> O well sidebottom in



HA. I traded sidebottom in as well.


----------



## raven19 (18/5/09)

Been carrying Sidebottom since day one in my side, Glad he is finally getting a game.

Hoping for a return of some players this week, my wishlist for returns is: Houlihan, Skipworth & Higgins...

The good Doctor and I are trading places at the top of the table it seems...!


----------



## kirem (18/5/09)

raven19 said:


> Been carrying Sidebottom since day one in my side, Glad he is finally getting a game.
> 
> Hoping for a return of some players this week, my wishlist for returns is: Houlihan, Skipworth & Higgins...
> 
> The good Doctor and I are trading places at the top of the table it seems...!



DR will get his in round 10 and you'll have to wait until the end of the regular rounds (round 18)!


----------



## drsmurto (18/5/09)

kirem said:


> DR will get his in round 10 and you'll have to wait until the end of the regular rounds (round 18)!



Thats a nice looking squad you have assembled Kirk, will be a very good match. 

I took out Sheedy in my other league, bloody amateur!


----------



## kirem (18/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Thats a nice looking squad you have assembled Kirk, will be a very good match.



Wanna put a bottle of something on it? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pennywise (19/5/09)

I haven't done this bad in the 3 years I've been playing Supercoach  I don't think I like this game anymore :lol: I always seem to have at least 3 players out and last round I would have been up near the 2000's if those 3 had played, and played like they have been. I must have a win soon, moral is down in the Chop Chop camp.


----------



## jayse (19/5/09)

Not sure if I like it all that much either sometimes :angry: 
Should be a bunch a players back in this round though but don't want to comment to much or knowing my luck I'll cope a few injuries at training this week.


----------



## drsmurto (19/5/09)

kirem said:


> Wanna put a bottle of something on it? :icon_cheers:



Sounds fair to me! I'll have a bottle of the RIS B)


----------



## kirem (19/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Sounds fair to me! I'll have a bottle of the RIS B)



What are you putting up?


----------



## drsmurto (19/5/09)

kirem said:


> What are you putting up?



English Barleywine.


----------



## kirem (19/5/09)

your on!


----------



## kirem (26/5/09)

righteo, cashed in a player and upgraded another.

bring on Doctor bang.


----------



## Pennywise (27/5/09)

wow, wasn't expecting to have a win, I'll be back on track once Fletcher comes back in. Trying to hold off on trades, I think I only have 10 left


----------



## kirem (27/5/09)

I trade early to cash in new players and upgrade and leave a 6-8 trades for unexpected outs, injuries for example. 

I am pretty happy with my side now. Should get me a bottle of English Barleywine :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (27/5/09)

kirem said:


> I trade early to cash in new players and upgrade and leave a 6-8 trades for unexpected outs, injuries for example.
> 
> I am pretty happy with my side now. Should get me a bottle of English Barleywine :icon_cheers:



Still got 2 trades up my sleeve for this week. Need to get a defender that can last for than a few weeks before getting injured.

Had a look at your team Kirem at its going to be a close one me thinks.

Am looking forward to a nice warming RIS in front of the fire...... :icon_drool2:


----------



## raven19 (27/5/09)

It is the age old question, to trade or not to trade...!

Hoping for the return of some of my players this week...


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/09)

2 more trades used, down to 7 remaining for the season but like you Kirem, started off with quite a few promising rookies that i watched in action during the NAB cup who have earned me plenty of cash so have been cashing them in for bigger stars.

Am hopeful of returning to the 2000+ club this weekend 

Kirk - need to go shopping for a glass that will do your RIS justice....:icon_cheers:


----------



## kirem (29/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> 2 more trades used, down to 7 remaining for the season but like you Kirem, started off with quite a few promising rookies that i watched in action during the NAB cup who have earned me plenty of cash so have been cashing them in for bigger stars.
> 
> Am hopeful of returning to the 2000+ club this weekend
> 
> Kirk - need to go shopping for a glass that will do your RIS justice.... :icon_cheers:




I collect and drink Thomas Hardy Barleywine, hope yours is up to the standard.

Are we talking 750mL bottle?


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/09)

I foolishly bottled half the batch in 750mL bottles. 

Thomas Hardy? h34r: 

Christ, i had better win then..... 

If D.Kerr can stop the clangers (last week he had 26 touches but only scored 23 due to 8 bloody clangers!) my midfield is starting to look pretty strong.


----------



## kirem (29/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Thomas Hardy? h34r:
> 
> Christ, i had better win then.....




http://www.thomashardysale.org.uk/


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/09)

kirem said:


> http://www.thomashardysale.org.uk/



I know about TH ales Kirem altho i ahve never had one.

Just hoping i win so i dont have send my 1st ever barleywine to a seasoned veteran of barleywines and probably the benchmark for this style.....

EDIT - i reckon this game will come down to who chooses their captain correctly. I am yet to do it this season altho i do still pick players who are scoring 100 odd but not the 180s that would effectively put me a man or 2 up.


----------



## kirem (29/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I know about TH ales Kirem altho i ahve never had one.
> 
> Just hoping i win so i dont have send my 1st ever barleywine to a seasoned veteran of barleywines and probably the benchmark for this style.....
> 
> EDIT - i reckon this game will come down to who chooses their captain correctly. I am yet to do it this season altho i do still pick players who are scoring 100 odd but not the 180s that would effectively put me a man or 2 up.



I wasn't suggesting you didn't know, it is just a good link incase you need purchase something 

Yep, I have gone out on a limb and picked a new captain to try and get the extra points.

Ok, I am feeling confident and going to turn up the bet on this one, how about a bottle of Island Brew in the mix.


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/09)

kirem said:


> Ok, I am feeling confident and going to turn up the bet on this one, how about a bottle of Island Brew in the mix.



thats just plain mean! :angry: 






:lol: :lol:


----------



## kirem (1/6/09)

well played Dr Mad. A bottle of RIS coming your way.

Franklin is gone, traded him out this morning, let me down once too many.


----------



## raven19 (1/6/09)

kirem said:


> well played Dr Mad. A bottle of RIS coming your way.
> 
> Franklin is gone, traded him out this morning, let me down once too many.



That is very early in the week to trade! I must admit I only picked buddy up last week, after he had already dropped 100+ k. He obviously had a blinder last year, and this year is stinking up sides big time.

So much for the Hawks starting to build momentum... they only played well against my boys the Blues, then have done not too much since. Bl00dy typical!

I had 3 donuts this week due to players pulling out at the last minute... some bench coverage, but could always have more!


----------



## kirem (1/6/09)

raven19 said:


> That is very early in the week to trade! I must admit I only picked buddy up last week, after he had already dropped 100+ k. He obviously had a blinder last year, and this year is stinking up sides big time.
> 
> So much for the Hawks starting to build momentum... they only played well against my boys the Blues, then have done not too much since. Bl00dy typical!
> 
> I had 3 donuts this week due to players pulling out at the last minute... some bench coverage, but could always have more!



Well he bloody deserved it. I know it is early, but I flicked him the bird.


----------



## drsmurto (5/6/09)

I hate these extended rounds. Too many maybes...

Will be another close 1 this week, can i bring the Ravens unbeaten run to an end?


----------



## raven19 (5/6/09)

Are we wagering a bottle or two of our finest on it Dr S?

I have some freshly bottled Robust Porter that should be quite tasty in a months time or so...

Only made one trade this week, but am tempted to ditch Cornes... 4-6 with a knee is a loooong time in this game... :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (5/6/09)

I'm not that confident Raven! :unsure: 

Your team looks pretty good and you have a few big ins this week....

I decided against trades as it looks like i may field a full team this week (assuming players listed as playing actually play...... <_< ) rather than the weekly collection of donuts. Only have 6 trades left so will hang on to them for a while.

Make sure you save some porter for the swap day!

I'd keep Cornes. He'll be back and he is a lynchpin for the power, albeit one very ugly one....

I've hung on to a few with injuries, the main one being Hodge. He's back and earlier than i expected.


----------



## kirem (5/6/09)

I got rid of Cornes. I agree 4-6 weeks is too long in Supercoach.

I see Nahas is out as well, my side is falling apart......


----------



## drsmurto (5/6/09)

If you got nahas at the start then you will have made 240K on him so can easily throw him away and use the cash for someone better. Have done with with quite a few rookies who have enabled me to get the guns into my side (if only they fired occasionally....)

I've had kyle cheney since day 1, not sure why i have hung on to him but hopefully that patience will be rewarded soon


----------



## raven19 (5/6/09)

Cheney is named in the squad, he is on my bench.

Just traded Cornes out for Drummond in. Expecting big things now...!


----------



## drsmurto (9/6/09)

Bugger, picked bartel instead of judd for captain, cost me 100 points! 

Almost had ya Raven! 17 points......

had 3 bench scores this week higher than those on the park, i'd complain but the fact i now have a scoring bench is worth the pain. I can sit on my trades for a while.

Hope you all picked up beau muston, went up 100k in 1 week and am sure he will be worth plenty of cash come finals time.


----------



## raven19 (9/6/09)

A very nervous game for me there DrS..., I had 2 donuts and only 1 of my midfielders named as emergencies, shouldve had 2 picked! Plus Drummond, my prize draft pickup this week, went down in the first quarter scoring a measely 3 points and dropping 50k in value. Fark!

Well played, I honestly thought you had me prior to Monday's game...

(Dont tell them all about Muston! Great cheap pickup he is turning out to be though!)


----------



## kirem (9/6/09)

raven19 said:


> (Dont tell them all about Muston! Great cheap pickup he is turning out to be though!)



Yeah, it's not like he is in the who's hot or anything, very big secret that one. :icon_cheers: 

Make sure you don't mention the stats screens or the who's hot screen's, or everyone will have him

Oh it's too late.


----------



## Pennywise (9/6/09)

Bloody hell, my best score yet and i was up against a 1300 score. Really could have have used my 2000 odd for a week when I needed it. Oh well, wins a win


----------



## raven19 (9/6/09)

kirem said:


> Yeah, it's not like he is in the who's hot or anything, very big secret that one. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Make sure you don't mention the stats screens or the who's hot screen's, or everyone will have him
> 
> Oh it's too late.



Um yep, I dont pay too much attention to that screen generally though... I figure he would be there after 3 games though... gotta love those cash cows, if trades allow it...


----------



## drsmurto (12/6/09)

Split rounds suck. I have a few fringe players so its hard to know if they will play next week.

But, we are all in the same position so guess its a suck it and see.

Time to save my trades for the finals campaign. :icon_chickcheers: 

Hopefully i have enough to get a win this round against a bloody bombers supporter..... :lol:

EDIT- Raven, i think Jayse might have enough to bring your unbeaten run to an end this week......


----------



## Pennywise (22/6/09)

I'm not even gonna bother to trade this week, I won't win against the mighty ravens.


----------



## raven19 (22/6/09)

I was thinking of upgrading a mid priced forward to Reiwoldt?

I have had some close calls over the last few weeks mind you. I'm just taking it one week at a time, etc.....


----------



## kirem (22/6/09)

Ziebell oh NO!

Pendelbury oh NO!

Simmons oh well tada!

Brent Harvey only has a week to go!


----------



## raven19 (22/6/09)

kirem said:


> Brent Harvey only has a week to go!



Suprised you have held on to him for this long!

He was my first trade out after 2 rounds, as he was playing appallingly bad and scoring low... and then I was lucky that I did not have him when he smashed his elbow...


----------



## kirem (22/6/09)

raven19 said:


> Suprised you have held on to him for this long!



I got rid of him as when he did his injury.

I thought he was gone for the season.


----------



## drsmurto (23/6/09)

raven19 said:


> I was thinking of upgrading a mid priced forward to Reiwoldt?
> 
> I have had some close calls over the last few weeks mind you. I'm just taking it one week at a time, etc.....



Down to 6 trades and i really should hang on to them but...... backline and midfield all good now, plenty of bench players scoring well. Now i just need to tidy up the forward line a bit, far too up and down for my liking.




kirem said:


> I got rid of him as when he did his injury.
> 
> I thought he was gone for the season.



Yup, gave him the flick when i saw that arm snap like a twig. Thanks to the constant replays these days i got to see it 10 times from 5 different angles in super slow motion and amazing HD. Very nearly threw up!


----------



## raven19 (23/6/09)

Yeah those trades disappear mighty quick when there are lots of handy pickups ready to skyrocket...

Your team is coming together nicely now Dr S! :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (26/6/09)

No Dean Cox this week. I noticed a few of you have him in your sides but have no backup......

Is this the week Raven's undefeated run comes to an end?

A % booster for me this week against the Kangaroos who obviously gave up a long time ago!


----------



## Pennywise (29/6/09)

Glad I didn't waste a trade, wouldn't have made bugger all difference. This week should be an easy win though. Somebody take the ravens down PLEEEEASE, he's making us all look bad.


----------



## raven19 (29/6/09)

No Cox did not hurt too much...

You guys aren't gunning for me yet are you?  

I 'think' I have some slightly easier teams coming up now... but anything can happen in this game... Pavlich could be 4 weeks with a calf...


----------



## drsmurto (30/6/09)

raven19 said:


> No Cox did not hurt too much...
> 
> You guys aren't gunning for me yet are you?
> 
> I 'think' I have some slightly easier teams coming up now... but anything can happen in this game... Pavlich could be 4 weeks with a calf...



Rumours are Cox could be out for another week.........

Hopefully Goodwin comes back this week and takes Pavs place.....


----------



## drsmurto (2/7/09)

Bollocks. Goodwin out for another week. And no Pav.

Must. Resist. Trading.....


----------



## lochrockingbeers (2/7/09)

The team coming 49th overall is storming home strong. And yes Bluddy Franklin has been there from round 1. I tossed up between him or leon davis! Alas the power of hindsight. I think Bluddy might actually score something decent this week.

Yes do save your trades! They start going down like bowling pins in the final rounds.


----------



## raven19 (2/7/09)

Yeah no Pav, and Cox will probably miss again... I think Drummond is due back for me though to strengthen the backline...


----------



## drsmurto (6/7/09)

Not a good week, bloody steve Johnson pulls out last minute and i have no forwards on the bench. A

And yet again i pick the wrong captain...

But the Raven has finally lost a game. What happened there?


----------



## raven19 (6/7/09)

Oh No!!!! I had 4 donuts, including Stevie J... and no bench backup!

This is what happens when you dont trade away!!!! Pitiful score by my lads to be honest...!

Better to get that loss out the way early!


----------



## drsmurto (6/7/09)

Bit the bullet and used a couple more trades. Needed a bit more value for money.

Hopefully the lack of trades wont come back to bite me in the arse come September.

Belter of a match yesterday, one of the best i have seen for a while. Not just cos it was close but the standard of footy played was grand final worthy! the difference in skill level between these 2 teams and the rest of the comp is huge (with the exception of maybe the bulldogs)

And that screamer by Gardiner to win the match!


----------



## drsmurto (17/7/09)

And it keeps getting worse.

No Bartel, S Johnson, Pavlich, P Burgoyne or Kerr.

Team full of donuts this week. <_<


----------



## raven19 (20/7/09)

Yeah donuts running rife in my side to with no Pav, Stevie J, etc...

Top of the table clash this week, can I pull a win and grab top spot back???

Tough considering head to head he scored 200 more than me this week...

Trades ready for finals though... look out!


----------



## Kleiny (20/7/09)

Bring it on raven i want to keep top spot in this league.

I dont know that ive got that much to give other than a few players getting low 20 scores this week.

Should be a good match up


----------



## raven19 (20/7/09)

Do I trade?

Or hold back for finals?

It should be a belter indeed!


----------



## raven19 (24/7/09)

So how are the sides shaping up for this week.

Only 2 more games till finals start...

That dreaded trade(s) question still looming large for my side...

When will Stevie J get back into my side?

Pav is back finally though!


----------



## raven19 (26/7/09)

Kleiny 1st vs Raven 2nd >

2182 vs 2311...

at last check... 

Have I snatched top spot?

Fev has cost me as a blues supporter, and Kleiny as a Coach!!!

Edit: Speeling.


----------



## jayse (27/7/09)

I won't even make the finals in this league, a couple games I should never have lost in there, oh well.
Total points wise I am doing ok ranking 5th just due to a couple weeks back when i wasn't on top of my team properly i lost some games I couldn't afford too.


----------



## Kleiny (27/7/09)

well done raven you gained top spot


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

It was a mighty close one, I checked the scores over the weekend, and was nervous!

You may snatch it back this week, another tough game for me I think...

You have a darn fine side there, I need to trade come finals time I think to improve mine more.


----------



## drsmurto (27/7/09)

Only have 1 trade left now but have a pretty good team and some decent bench coverage so am happy with the season to date.

Chose a good week to draft in Joel Selwood..... if only i had made him el capitan

Yep, Jayse you were ripped off by me early in the season. I pulled that one clean out of my arse!


----------



## raven19 (31/7/09)

Well If I can pull another win this week, its my lads versus the good Doctors in week 1 of finals, the top 4 get the double chance, & I have noticed you have very good depth in yor side there Doctor! Unlike my side which has bugger all depth!

I have trades left, may use 1 today, but im thinking of saving them for our possible clash next week!


----------



## drsmurto (31/7/09)

Yep, for the first time this season i had to think long and hard about who to put on the park as well as deciding on who to have as emergencies.

Its nice to be able to cover Gilbert and higgins with ease. 

The top 8 looks sown up with maybe a few positional changes.

As for week 1 of the finals, our teams are very similar so it looks like going down to the wire. Captain selection will play a big part me thinks.


----------



## raven19 (3/8/09)

No such luck there Dr S! I have ben pipped by %, Trav has taken top spot with a big win in the final game...

Down to 2nd playing a very strong 3rd side in Splendid this week... I would like to win and have the week off though!


----------



## kirem (3/8/09)

well played raven.

2 zeros and some underperformance crippled my side.

Now for the business end of the season.


----------



## Pennywise (3/8/09)

I need to stop trading, every time I do I end up loosing. Bad luck Raven, the way you've been performing you deserve to keep top spot.


----------



## raven19 (3/8/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I need to stop trading, every time I do I end up loosing. Bad luck Raven, the way you've been performing you deserve to keep top spot.



To semi-quote your sig... 'SC - its just how it rolls!'  

I have a few trades left, I shall be going for a win this week to get the rest week off... need to lift my scores by another 100 points though to compete this week though...!

Games have become alot more competitive as the season has progressed though, and donuts hurt lots come finals time...


----------



## raven19 (7/8/09)

Holy fksocks!

Have you guys seen the outs this week?

This is devastating for sides with lots of premium players... I am not going to have a full side - thank goodness i did not grab Chappy last week....!

This will make for some really interesting results...!


----------



## Kleiny (7/8/09)

God damn it. there are some big outs this week.

That will shake up the first week of finals


----------



## raven19 (7/8/09)

Enter the sides with great depth (erm not mine)... the the good Dr's Mad Scientists must be rubbing hands together with glee!


----------



## drsmurto (7/8/09)

raven19 said:


> Enter the sides with great depth (erm not mine)... the the good Dr's Mad Scientists must be rubbing hands together with glee!



Havent seen the outs but only just got in from a week in the Coonawarra so no chance to make any changes to last weeks side.  

Hopefully my bench steps up.......


----------



## raven19 (10/8/09)

Your side stood up well indeed. We both won and have the week off...

Splendid and Hooped get their second chance game this week.


----------



## drsmurto (10/8/09)

Wow!

So didnt expect to win.  

Goodes scored 223! Imagine my score if i had him as captain!

Forward line looks shaky and with only 1 trade and no cash i hope a few of them pull up ok this week.


----------



## kirem (10/8/09)

I'm still alive. Might be time for some changes in the side.

Is Cox out for the season?


----------



## jayse (10/8/09)

Cox is listed as end of season


----------



## raven19 (14/8/09)

So some more exciting tough close games this weekend no doubt.

Most of the Saints are back into the side, so they are looking good to continue their domination...

That should help most SC sides I'd imagine...


----------



## drsmurto (14/8/09)

I got thru to the prelims in 2 of my 3 leagues and the 3rd one should be a shoe in this week. I outscored the bloke by 300 last week with all my outs and he doesn't have any of the saints that are coming back in!

1 trade left so so need to think carefully about who to trade in/out.

Not sure what i will be doing with my Friday mornings once this caper finishes..... :lol:


----------



## raven19 (14/8/09)

Cricket, EPL, NFL fantasy teams... its all good!

Worse case more time on AHB... its time well spent imo.

Its nice to have a week off, mind you, I was a shoe in last week in my other comp, averaged 300 more than him all year, then lost by 70 points, with all my players averaging well below par... now I have to win to stay in it this week...


----------



## raven19 (17/8/09)

So after a rest week there are more tough games...

Hooped has been pipped by Bundy by only 37 points... close game!

Dr S has Splendid...

Squad depth really coming to the fray now...

Trav has finished top and now is out of contention. A shame as he has a great side that won the minor premiership!


----------



## Kleiny (17/8/09)

Got rolled in all 3 comp's. Week didn't go as planned and i could have won all 3 if i had just left G.Ablett as captain.

Oh well theirs always next year.

Kleiny


----------



## kirem (17/8/09)

So I bow out for the 2009 AHB AFL Supercoach season. Well done Splendid.

Still alive in another league.


----------



## jayse (17/8/09)

I am out off all my leagues in SC and DT.

Is there a fantasy slam ball comp :huh: that is one wierd looking game trampolines and basketball :blink:


----------



## drsmurto (17/8/09)

In the prelims for all 3 SC comps (altho in 1 league i finished 12th so thats the minor finals). 

And my dream team pulled out the highest score for the year to waltz into the prelims.

1 trade left - will depend on injuries this week.


----------



## raven19 (17/8/09)

Cant see your side suffering too much with so much depth Dr S!

Its all or nothing now though, no second chances from here on in....!


----------



## Pennywise (17/8/09)

Well, the only one left for me is the AHB league, got done by less than 10 points in one and got completely flogged in the other. Only one trade left so it's gonna have to be a good one. If Sonicbrew plays like he did this week then I think I'm done no matter what.


----------



## raven19 (17/8/09)

Some of these opposing sides are improving just at the right time... frustrating for me, but at the same time so glad I snuck a few wins early to take pressure off injury tolls towards season end...


----------



## jayse (17/8/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Well, the only one left for me is the AHB league, got done by less than 10 points in one and got completely flogged in the other. Only one trade left so it's gonna have to be a good one. If Sonicbrew plays like he did this week then I think I'm done no matter what.


 
I missed that for some reason I thought I lost on the weekend, cool looks like a chance for the minor then.
hopefully no more outs this week and a couple ins and it might be on. I don't have the bench in the forward or backline though so it could be a close one.


----------



## raven19 (21/8/09)

A few outs and not many back in for my side... damn you Stevie J...

2 rounds to go.... who wants the prize!

Trade(s) shall be used this week for sure...


----------



## drsmurto (21/8/09)

Stevie J is on my bench, no point in trading him as he is cheap for his average. 

Out goes deledio, in comes sewell. last trade gone so this team is it, hopefully enough to get me over the line.

Bench coverage for all possies. 

Game on Splendid (Alistair)!


----------



## raven19 (24/8/09)

Raven vs Dr S for all the marbles this week...

Its going to be a great matchup...!!!


----------



## Pennywise (24/8/09)

Bugger, Sonicbrew took me out by nearly 200. Scored 1900 and 3 of my back line didn't play, was a possible extra few hundred there. Well done


----------



## drsmurto (24/8/09)

raven19 said:


> Raven vs Dr S for all the marbles this week...
> 
> Its going to be a great matchup...!!!



You've got me covered mate. I could squeeze out a few more points but not 200.

Swapped out deledio and the @#$%%^&^&^ scores 163. He's done feck all, all year. Typical bloody richmond.


----------



## drsmurto (24/8/09)

Ooooooh, intriguing. Lance Franklin on report for striking Ben Cousins.

Franklin in Ravens squad..... not in mine.....


----------



## drsmurto (26/8/09)

Buddy out for 2 weeks!

Raven, i hope you have trades left........


----------



## raven19 (26/8/09)

Mate its all happening, he was never going to get off with the head high contact.

I hopefully have Stevie J due back (fingers crossed) plus ballyntine (or is it mcglynn?) on the bench too I think.

I also have 1 trade and cash left... I shall be leaning towards a Saints or Cats player based on their games this weekend...

If I am playing a donut somewhere they shall be traded off... otherwise I shall upgrade another midfielder or defender...


----------



## raven19 (26/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Buddy out for 2 weeks!
> 
> Raven, i hope you have trades left........



It couldnt have happened to a nicer guy though.
Cant stand him!
The Bombers/Hawks game could be played with 10 or so from each side on crutches at this rate such is their lists...


----------



## drsmurto (26/8/09)

Hawks to appeal Buddys 2 week suspension.

Couldn't be a finals week (albeit only for supercoach) without controversy!


----------



## raven19 (27/8/09)

Hawks have got to be kidding themselves. He deserves at least 2 matches. He might be in the SC side, but I dont like him!

He should not get off, cop the two weeks like a good little boy Buddy...


----------



## drsmurto (28/8/09)

Buddy is a no go. And with Stevie J still no good that an expensive bench warmer we both have!

I think it will be a very close game.

Good luck mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayse (28/8/09)

I made it to the minor league final but it looks like I will be around 100 points behind, got 2 donuts, if it wasn't for grimes injured I would have half a chance>


----------



## raven19 (28/8/09)

It will be close Dr...

Last trade thinking Stevie J / Buddy out for Alan Didak in (he has the highest average of the top 20 or so forwards I dont have)... I have enough cash to get anyone I want in that forward line.

No point upgrading another midfielder/backman f I am short in the forward line... donuts are bad.


----------



## raven19 (31/8/09)

Woohoo!!!! B) 



Weekend flag for me! Comiserations to the good Dr...



raven19 scored 2267 vs Dr S's 1976



Well played to all, in particular the top 4 - really close in those last few games before finals started.

Been a high scoring last month or so... pumped with my lads efforts. 

I am giving them a good few months out in the paddock now to regroup... but beforehand they shall have a big 'un!  

(Shame by blues boys could not overcome the crows, they were quite awesome...

Massively open AFL finals series now you'd think...)


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

Pitiful performance from the Mad Scientists when it really mattered... but very well played raven, you've been scoring high in the last few rounds so i knew you were going to be tough to beat. :icon_cheers: 

There was some small comfort watching my boys handing out your boys a football lesson.

And the birdmans hanger. :super: 

Bring on September!

So what was the deal at the start of the season? We all send Raven a bottle of our finest?

I've got an english barleywine with your name on it (unless you'd prefer something easier to drink?)


----------



## raven19 (31/8/09)

Thanks mate, I still have a bottle of your barley wine from my last visit! I really enjoyed the Belgium Pale Ale though... that was a cracker.

Fair hang and a car won too id imagine for Burton. Even the Blues faithful were impressed with that one.

Not sure there was a prize agreed at seasons start, but I wont say no to samplers!!!! :chug: 

It feels like a Mad Monday after this flag win... I should head to the Pub!


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

A Munich Dunkel then? American Rye IPA?

Congrats to Jayse (Sonic Brew) who took out the minor GF.


----------



## Kleiny (31/8/09)

Congrats Raven

PM me your address and i will be happy to send a bottle or two

Commiserations drS

(if only i had not changed my captain to Selwood when i did  )

Next year

Kleiny


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

Yep, i picked selwood as el capitan this week when i should have stuck with goodes.

Wouldnt have made up the 300 points though! 

i needed goodes as captain and my entire bench scores counted and i might have got close!


----------



## raven19 (31/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> A Munich Dunkel then? American Rye IPA?
> 
> Congrats to Jayse (Sonic Brew) who took out the minor GF.




The American Rye sounds awesome mate.

+2 and cheers to Jayse on the minor GF win.

PM sent Klieny, but only if you feel obligated mate.

Selwood had a great run there in the middle of the season, I must admit I think I rotated between Gibbs, Ablett and Swan mainly depending more so on the opposition of each of those players.

Buy low and sell high tended to work for me this season but a lot of it came down to guessing a good squad prior to round 1... :huh:


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

Rye it is then! You coming to the 'AMB single hop challenge tasting day' at mine?

Yep, start was the key (is that a footy catch phrase or what!?). I picked a team of players who were out for the season so wasted half my trades just getting fit players on the park!

Will i learn from this next year?.... unlikely! :lol:


----------



## jayse (31/8/09)

Well done Raven, don't think my minor league win accounts for much but hopefully I can raise my average by another 100 points next year.
I don't think i'll take any risks with mid price players like lucas and malceski next year just guns and first years, also although i did quite a lot of research into first year players at the start of the year I still made a few wrong calls.


----------

